# Introducing new puppy to existing dog



## Oscarbella (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I wonder if any of you can help me as I have found myself in a bit of a dilemma. 

As a couple of you know by now I have a current dog called Oscar (he is a Sproodle and is 3 and a half years old, castrated). We are also soon going to have a new puppy called Bella who is a Cockapoo bitch.

I have been researching endlessly on how to introduce them and the general guide is not to do it in our house which makes complete sense to me. The next best options are either an open park or a neighbour/friends garden. Unfortunately we do not have the luxury of knowing anyone whose garden we can use and as Bella won't be fully vaccinated we can't go to a park. Well I tell a lie, the only garden we could potentially use is my Mum's but as Oscar has been there several times over the last 3 and a bit years I worry that it will be as good as introducing in our own home?

Do any of you have any suggestions or advice? I am wracking my brains. The only thing I can think of is to go to a nearby open park by us for 10 minutes to introduce them but obviously there is a HUGE risk what with her not being vaccinated. What do I do?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

For baby pups you need to just bite the bullet and bring them home to be honest - first intro's in your garden and make sure existing dog gets lots of fuss and attention and is allowed to have time away from the pup.

Molly was not at all happy about us having a puppy but things gradually settled. One thing I did find helped was crate training the pup so I was able to put puppy in crate and leave Molly free for things like meal times and bed time.

Good luck - and we need lots of photos


----------



## Oscarbella (Jul 4, 2016)

2ndhandgal said:


> For baby pups you need to just bite the bullet and bring them home to be honest - first intro's in your garden and make sure existing dog gets lots of fuss and attention and is allowed to have time away from the pup.
> 
> Molly was not at all happy about us having a puppy but things gradually settled. One thing I did find helped was crate training the pup so I was able to put puppy in crate and leave Molly free for things like meal times and bed time.
> 
> Good luck - and we need lots of photos


That's what I am beginning to realise but I really don't know how Oscar will react to her. He has never been the aggressive type but we did have a friends Chihuahua over earlier this year and we just brought him straight in to the house and Oscar ended up snapping at him. I understand it was probably just putting the other dog in his place and showing him who is boss but I am terrified he will hurt the little puppy! I just want to do all I can to make sure the introduction and first few days are as stress free as possible for both Bella and Oscar.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

If you think there may be conflict make sure you lift all toys and chews, let Oscar have a clear space of his own where puppy does not go - does he go on the sofa? Ideal if he does as pups can't usually reach. Make sure meal times are calm and if he looks like he is getting fed up then intercept the puppy.

It is perfectly normal for an adult dog to tell a puppy off if it is overstepping the mark. I had a pup to stay for a few days when Chance was just over a year old. Neither of mine were that keen on the pup - first thing pup did was leap on Molls head  I think it is fair to say her telling off was fairly robust, pup then knew where he stood with her and was not remotely scared of her but did treat her with respect and did not make that mistake again. Chance was less sure of herself so a bit grumbly some of the time and not at other with the result the pup was actually less sure - but they all got along fairly well and I am sure things would have settled if he had not just been a temporary house guest


----------



## Oscarbella (Jul 4, 2016)

Yes that's a good idea, we have bought both dogs new beds so will give Oscar that when she arrives and we are going to remove all his toys etc so everything is new. He does come up on the sofa yes so we will let him come up if he wants to get away from her for a break. I am sure I am worrying about nothing but I just want to get it right is all..


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Rosie under no circumstances should you risk taking bella to the park! 
When I bought Sid home we took both into the garden,it gave both Sid the opportunity to explore a little and for Molly to explore her new best friend! We made loads of fuss of Molly and also bought them both a new toy, Molly always likes a new toy. Both toys have been shared since and probably the only two that are still recognisable 
Prior to bringing Sid home I had all the same thoughts and worries,but in the end the fuss was all about nothing. Both hit it off and they have been inseparable ever since! 
Before we had Sid I bought a cocker spaniel that wasn't much younger than Molly, the spaniel was aggressive towards Molly,so my daughter took her on until we could find her a new home. As you can imagine this added to my fear of bringing home a new pup.
All was well, wether it was because the other dog was about Molly's age or had not been introduced to other dogs I don't know 
Molly wasn't the problem,but due to this experience with this other dog I thought she might not take to Sid. How wrong was I! 
I'm sure all your fears will be for nothing, Oscar looks like quiet a gentle soul. Give them time and him loads of fuss and maybe a bit of just Oscar time when bella is sleeping. Walks are a good time so we found that the odd extra walk with Molly gave us that extra time for just her


----------



## Oscarbella (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi Nicolas, don't worry I won't take her to the park. I was just trying to come with any suggestions as was in a bit of a panic but you both have reassured me and I am feeling much more confident about it all  

Only 3 weeks to go! Eek!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Oscarbella said:


> Hi Nicolas, don't worry I won't take her to the park. I was just trying to come with any suggestions as was in a bit of a panic but you both have reassured me and I am feeling much more confident about it all
> 
> Only 3 weeks to go! Eek!


We've all had our moments of panic 
3 weeks how exciting :jumping::whoo: X


----------



## Oscarbella (Jul 4, 2016)

Goosey said:


> We've all had our moments of panic
> 3 weeks how exciting :jumping::whoo: X


And I have just realised I called you Nicholas! It's this damn phone and autocorrect! I do apologise 

We have everything planned now with what we are going to do and how we are going to introduce them so now it's just the countdown till collection day


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Oscarbella said:


> Yes that's a good idea, we have bought both dogs new beds so will give Oscar that when she arrives and we are going to remove all his toys etc so everything is new. He does come up on the sofa yes so we will let him come up if he wants to get away from her for a break. I am sure I am worrying about nothing but I just want to get it right is all..


Just to say - I probably would not give Oscar a new bed at the same time as pup comes in - from his point of view you want things to carry on as much as they do now as possible so his world stays familiar


----------



## Clemmy (May 31, 2016)

I took my older dog with us when we went to meet Clemmy - I wanted to make sure that he would be ok with her before we took her - (I got her as from a private home, so I asked if I could bring my dog and the owner was fine about it. 

I don't know if you could take Oscar with you when you collect Bella?
I don't know if it was even a good idea, with hindsight, actually... It was a meeting on the puppy's territory, which might have been as bad as meeting at the older dog's home..? 

But it worked out well, my older dog was on his best behaviour in a strange place, and didn't bat an eye when we took her back with us (he was in boot, she was on my children's laps).

It hasn't been plain sailing since because she tends to jump all over him, and he got very grumpy about it in the early days... but the initial meeting was very calm.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Oscarbella said:


> And I have just realised I called you Nicholas! It's this damn phone and autocorrect! I do apologise
> 
> We have everything planned now with what we are going to do and how we are going to introduce them so now it's just the countdown till collection day


Don't worry I've been called worse 
It's going to feel like a long few weeks. Look forward to hearing how it all goes and lots of lovely pictures of Oscar and bella together


----------



## Oscarbella (Jul 4, 2016)

Clemmy said:


> I took my older dog with us when we went to meet Clemmy - I wanted to make sure that he would be ok with her before we took her - (I got her as from a private home, so I asked if I could bring my dog and the owner was fine about it.
> 
> I don't know if you could take Oscar with you when you collect Bella?
> I don't know if it was even a good idea, with hindsight, actually... It was a meeting on the puppy's territory, which might have been as bad as meeting at the older dog's home..?
> ...


I have considered it an option to take Oscar with us next time we go to visit Bella (which will be this coming Saturday actually) but like you said, it'll be on her territory and he'll be able to smell that all the other puppies have been there and he'll smell the scent of the Mum as well so am worried it may just all be a bit too much. And I also think, the next time he sees her after that will be another 2 weeks...so will visiting her this weekend actually make any difference?

I think it's best I stick to them just meeting her when she comes home with us. I am sure they will be fine  Oscar is a very gentle soul and only ever wants to be everyone's friend


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

I took Poppy with me when I collected Boycie. She stayed in another room i then took Boycie to meet her. I was advised by the breeder who was also a vet to present him bottom first in my arms. She sniffed him all over and excepted him as ours. She was nine months old at the time.
You must be prepared for a few altercations between the two of them but the elder dog will put puppy in its place. It took about two weeks but they are the best of pals.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

They will be fine - honestly! My collie sulked for a month when we brought Kiki home - but they are the best of friends now and were really from the moment that the collie worked out that the puppy meant extra walks, extra treats and extra play times! When we brought Dot home Kiki barked at her and was horrified for about an hour while Inzi the collie was perfectly fine with her from the get go.
Sometimes their play sounded as if they were killing each other - but as they constantly bounced back in for more I generally watched, but left them to it. On the whole the tolerance of the older dogs has always amazed me!
Watching your dogs interacting is so much better than TV.


----------



## Oscarbella (Jul 4, 2016)

There are so many things I have been reading online that we can do to help ease the introduction but I know that there most likely will be a an altercation or two. I know that Oscar will put her in her place once or twice but she needs to learn and that's just how dogs teach..with a little snarl or a snap. Oscar is such a gentle little man anyway that I know nothing extreme will happen between them. If anything he is just going to be over the moon that he finally has a playmate!


----------



## I<3Sadie (Aug 19, 2016)

Reading this thread now I feel a bit bad that I didn't worry more about Lola our 12.5 y/o lab meeting Sadie...we just did it slowly with lots of reassurance and loving and extra treats for Lola...I think it went pretty well...Lola still trys to escape any time Sadie comes near her but there have been some slight improvements...I even caught them napping close to each other a couple of days ago! Sadie follows her around like her biggest fan but Lola still doesn't want anything to do with her...I am really hoping that will change over the next little while and they will become fast friends!


----------



## Oscarbella (Jul 4, 2016)

How long have you had Sadie for? I have had Bella for 3 weeks now and her and Oscar are getting along brilliantly. He does occasionally walk away from her if she comes and lies down next to him but she doesn't ever seem phased by it. 99% of the time though they are inseparable and she has been such a help for Oscar's separation anxiety . I am sure your two will grow to love each other.


----------

